# Wishbone FlipShooter Review!



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

I am sure I jacked up the name of this slingshot. It arrive in a stellar trade with Flipgun and I think I got the sweeter end of the trade by a stretch. A Flipshooter fersure, and maybe more?

I am sure I have never shot a natural slingshot. I have also not shot a tube-set nor pouch like this before. And being an old-newbie shooter I kept my expectations in neutral and was ready to have some fun.

I was walking over to setup my catchbox and saw a big fat brown dragonfly resting on top of a 3ft high cactus at about 33ft. I changed my plan.

Summary FlipShooter and 3/8" steel:
1 was 12 inches low
2 was 12 inches high
3 was 4 inches right at center mass
4 was a HIT on his perch
5 he flew back. Little low and right
6 heard HIT either wing, body, or perch
7 missed between tail and perch
8 I started to feel guilty about target
9 was 12 inches right. 
10 Changed grip to choke the fork and hold sideways.
11 HIT high on perch, left foot maybe.
12 My Dad telling me at 8 years old I gotta eat it if I kill it. Miss way low
13 Yell at target to leave.
14 Missed far left. Starting to look like an intentional walk in the scorebook.

Fun shooter. Very light kit and fun to hold in the hand. I will add to my review after my pops-in-law gets to shoot it in a few weeks!









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## The Norseman (Mar 5, 2018)

Lol! I love it!


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

I agree- a ton of fun to shoot!!!!!!!!!


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Target ambivalence counts for a lot. You'll get it.


----------

